# NEW SMILIES! yes/no?



## KiVan (Dec 8, 2002)

here are some smilies that way may put in the place of the older ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they are far more humorous and funny .. but maybe thay may look a little less "professional"

you decide keep the old ones or the new ones?



























the rest of the smilies can be found  HERE


----------



## blinx (Dec 8, 2002)

bring on the new ones


----------



## neocat (Dec 8, 2002)

Hmm. little less elaborate but funnier... what about the ones Mugz posted on a topic I did a few days ago?

p.s. I voted for the new ones though


----------



## johnnyafc (Dec 8, 2002)

I like the old ones


----------



## jEEb (Dec 8, 2002)

i like this one





 this too funny, so no more swearing





 no more cursing go straight to the point


----------



## thebluesnote (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't think it's a good idea. These smileys are disgusting.


----------



## johnnyafc (Dec 8, 2002)

http://www.mysmilies.com/

Smileys here


----------



## Revolution Die (Dec 8, 2002)

i like the  new ones.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't really like those new ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they seem very lame. Those ones Mugz sugested were much better!! Couldn't we simply ADD more smileys instead of getting rid of the old ones?


----------



## thebluesnote (Dec 8, 2002)

Maybe that grinning smiley needs some changing, it seems a bit weird to me. And the winking one.


----------



## dice (Dec 8, 2002)

mugz ones were much better

FEEL MY ALMIGHTY LAUGH


----------



## JeX- (Dec 12, 2002)

yea i agree a bit with shaunj66 it would be much better if u jus added the new smiles..


----------



## Shadow 2002 (Dec 12, 2002)

Those new ones Rule! Bring them on!


----------



## demu (Dec 12, 2002)

I like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But instead of wall put x-brick


----------



## MajinGohan (Dec 12, 2002)

I agree with shaunj66,too.


----------



## JeX- (Dec 12, 2002)

QUOTE(demu @ Dec 12 2002 said:


> I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...very funny!!





lame pic...but hey what the heck!!


----------

